# *NEW* Wheel Spotlight: Vertini RF1.7 Rotary Forged 5 Spoke Lipped Wheel!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Authorized Vertini Wheels Distributor*

Vertini wheels adding another luxurious yet aggressive monoblock designs for their RF series!
The aggressive lines and straight spoke design on this solid 5 spoke design is one to consider.
It almost gives off a classic 5 spoke look suitable for any car with a modern touch from the chrome lip.

*Available Colors*
- Silver Machined w/ Chrome Lip
- Brushed Bronze w/ Chrome Lip
- Satin Bronze w/ Gloss Black Lip
- Matte Black w/ Gloss Black Lip

*Available Tailor Made Program Sizes*
20X9 | 20X10 | 20X10.5 | 20X11

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for 
some awesome installed photos and review!

Let us know what you think!



















Here's a couple renderings we have to help give you guys an idea.



































*

*Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184*
​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The Vertini RF1.7 is here! Pre-orders are fulfilled and shipped!
Check out this Satin Bronze finish with the Gloss Black Lip










Check out that concavity depth!








​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Had a special request for another rendering with a 2018 Ford Mustang GT in Oxford White.
This time, fitted with the Matte Black with Gloss Black lip finish. What are your thoughts?










Also! Don't forget, get $200 off on a set of 4 wheels!








​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

First look at the Silver Machined finish on these Vertini RF1.7
I think they look AMAZING!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Satin Bronze with Gloss Black lip!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Vertini RF1.7 with a Custom Bronze center with a Chrome lip!
This was done in hopes that Vertini would release their Brushed Bronze finish but decided not to. 
What do you guys thinks?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Spring is Here!!!
Contact me for deals*

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VERTINI RFS1.2 in stock
20x9 Brushed Silver Machine

Let me know if any takers.

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Flow form Vertini's RFS 1.8*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VERTINI RFS 1.7 5 spoke with a twist *

20x9 available for MODEL 3 - Dual Bronze Chrome Lip
22X 9 - 22X10.5 available for Model X - Matte black face black lip

*Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Unique 5 spoke from Vertini can give your Model X a more modern look










Any questions, please reach out to me via DM or email

Thank you
Lou

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

RFS 1.5 
22X9
22X10.5

Matte Black with Gloss black LIP

in stock for the the MODEL X

DM or Contact me for deals
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

RFS 1.5
22X9
22X10.5

Matte Black with Gloss black LIP 
Also fits Model y or Model S ( Custom PCD)










Contact me for deals

Thank you
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

STANCE and VERTINI extended the old price another day.
Today is the last day.

Get yours now before the price increase.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------

